# New AIRE blog, Results of the Video Contest!



## AIRE Inc. (Feb 11, 2011)

AIRE has the best customers. Thanks to everyone who submitted a video in the contest! Most of the videos can be seen in our gallery and on the product pages. (We could not post a few in the gallary because they were Vimeo vids and our player is a you tube player.) We had a little of everything; kayaking, R2ing, big water, calm water, oar rigs, fishing and flipping! We had videos submitted from as close as the Payette River here in Idaho to as far away as Switzerland. We were all particularly impressed by the camera angles, editing and creativity put into bringing the theme to life. 

Here is the link to the results

Thanks again all!


----------

